# October Fishing Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ronston
Date Caught: 8/10
*State* and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Woy Woy Bay
Species Legal Length: NA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 40cm EP
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb braid, 6lb leader
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Name of Angler:*garmac*
Date Caught:*2/10/10*
State and Location Fish Caught In:*nambucca*
Species Legal Length:*30cm*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:*Tailor 41cm*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:*8lbbraid/10lbfc sx40*
Conditions (optional):*rain, rain*
Other Comments (optional):a PB but at the end of a loong week of fishing with little results


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Name of Angler: *Ado*
Date Caught: *8/10/2010*
State and Location Fish Caught In: *Googong Dam NSW*
Species Legal Length: *30cm*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: *Golden Perch 58cm*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: *8lbbraid/20lbfc cheap spinnerbait*
Conditions (optional): *Beautiful*
Other Comments (optional): A PB by a long way and *3rd place HOF*.

This is entered by judges discretion only as I left my brag mat in the car. I took a measure on my rod, then measured this at the car.


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

Name of Angler: Tarpon120
Date Caught: 9/10/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Busselton WA
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: (King George Whiting 51cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: (Reel)Shimano sedona,(Rod) Shimano catana (Line)10lb braid,Caught on Squid 
Conditions: 6-8knots NE
Other Comments: Was very strong.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Granpop
Date Caught: 9 October 2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW - Lake Eucumbene
Species Legal Length: Rainbow trout 25 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Rainbow trout 43 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Bream gear
Conditions (optional): A GREAT day
Other Comments (optional): Couldn't find my fly boxes after returning from my travels, so had to use the bream gear.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 9/10/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Manly Harbour
Species Legal Length: N/A
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 102cm Long Tom
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb braid, 10lb leader with a 1/0 circle hook drifting an unweighted squid bait
Conditions: 10:30pm P*ISSING down rain, 20knots of Sou'Easter
Other Comments: 3rd place HOF


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught:2/10/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Seacliff
Species Legal Length: N/A
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Calamari - 28cm hood
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Yozuri squid jig in Qantas


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught:08/10/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney
Species Legal Length: 30cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver Trevally, 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: trolled hardbody
Conditions: Calm before the storm


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date Caught: 021010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Sydney NSW
Species Legal Length: na
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb braid, metal slice
Conditions (optional): viewtopic.php?f=17&t=42111
Other Comments (optional): I had my chances on some nice fish on 3 trips, but couldn't convert. I did have a 33cm trev which scores better than the bonnie, but couldn't face the ignominy.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: Kerry / Keza
Date Caught: 5 / 10 / 2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Sydney, NSW
Species Legal Length: 30 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 56 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: strip of cuttlefish
Conditions (optional): viewtopic.php?f=17&t=42241
Other Comments (optional): Bonito was worth more points but this is a much better fish.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Been so long I wonder if I remember how to do this :?

Name of Angler: Buff
Date Caught: 9-10-10
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA, Port River
Species Legal Length: Black Bream, 28cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream, 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb leader, Lucky Craft Pointer 48DD 
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught:2/10/2010
State and Location Fish Caught In: Carpenters Rocks SA
Species Legal Length: 23 CM
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Garfish 38.5 CM
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: No 8 hooks Gents for bait
Other Comments (optional): 2nd HOF


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

SBD: _"I did have a 33cm trev which scores better than the bonnie, but couldn't face the ignominy."_

Keza: _"Bonito was worth more points but this is a much better fish"_

Ignominy smignominy&#8230;.dishonourable trevs rule!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got no photo's of the bonnies caught, but they all looked like SBD's. Instead I'll go for a tale of Woe award with a 12" (two and half curler) turd.

Had to cut my hook free in order to release it - small moray eel.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you sure that's not something to keep your dick and nuts warm ?


----------

